# What is your favorite oddball/rare fish?



## Palmeri (Mar 30, 2011)

Pipefish, although sometimes feeding them become pain in the a**


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

That woodcat "tatia". I want some of those.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

jimko said:


> That woodcat "tatia". I want some of those.


Woo-hoo! roud:

Tatia musaica is by far my favorite rare fish. Wish I could get ahold of one.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

freshwater lionfish


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

I would have to say Tulip Eel, was fun to watch him gulp a mouthfull of air and then stand on his tail pretending to be a stem plant.
Then Banjo Catfish after that.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Wasp. Aka butterfly gobie.


----------



## Loachutus (Aug 27, 2010)

Vaillantella maassi









These guys remind me of Moray Eels and they live side by side with my favorite fish, pangio's, in the wild.


----------



## plantedpufferfreak (Feb 2, 2010)

betta macrostoma


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Various chocolate and licorice gourami species. Too bad the stores around here never have them.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Hmm, banjos and moth cats are sweet, not very showy though. Belonesox are cool if you consider then as odd as I do.


----------



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 21, 2011)

spotted rafaels--almost never see them around here
always see the striped ones


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

My second favorite: the South American Leaf Fish. I hope to get some soon (just wondering how many feeders I'm gonna have to give it!)

















EDIT: Also, you guys should totally post pics.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

jedimasterben said:


> EDIT: Also, you guys should totally post pics.


Edited pics to my post


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

jaidexl said:


> Edited pics to my post


You're a gentleman and a scholar.roud:


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Ornate Bush Fish (microctenopoma ansorgii)


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

Blue Rummynose Tetras

I don't know if they are considered rare or not, but I hardly every hear of them


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's one of my oddball fish

Knight Goby


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Studman0143 said:


> Blue Rummynose Tetras
> 
> I don't know if they are considered rare or not, but I hardly every hear of them


Blue Rummynose Tetras? Never heard of them. Do you happen to have a link? Sounds cool!


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Blue Rummynose Tetras? Never heard of them. Do you happen to have a link? Sounds cool!


I have only a few links for you.

I am currently trying to hunt some down for my 29G tank. I really really want some as hardly anybody has them that I know of.

Their name is Sawbwa resplendens (Asian rummynose)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/asian-rummynose/

And here is somebody's experience with them (although its a short journal):
http://www.franksaquarium.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=158


----------



## Ichthyologuest (May 5, 2011)

jimko said:


> That woodcat "tatia". I want some of those.


Another +1 for the tatias! some kinds aren't too rare but they are all cool!

Mine is hiding, as they are rather prone to do...











I almost forgot i have a video too!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6092152808/


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome video, Ichthyologuest. Tatias are awesome, I should be getting 6 honeycombs this Thursday, can't wait! Hopefully the supplier still has them!


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

+2 for Honeycombs
How much are they where you get them? Near me they have them but they are $15 a piece which seems alittle bit much. I have seen them for $6 at another store but I only got one when they had them because I didn't know that you needed a group but anyway it later died.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Wasp,Previously posted. Pea puffer another favorite.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

fishboy199413 said:


> +2 for Honeycombs
> How much are they where you get them? Near me they have them but they are $15 a piece which seems alittle bit much. I have seen them for $6 at another store but I only got one when they had them because I didn't know that you needed a group but anyway it later died.


I'm getting them from the store I work at, I imagine I'll get them for about $4 a piece. I assume we will retail them for $6.99-$9.99


----------



## DarkMousy (Aug 8, 2011)

Central mudminnow (_Umbra limi_):


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

plantedpufferfreak said:


> betta macrostoma


+1!


----------



## Ichthyologuest (May 5, 2011)

fishboy199413 said:


> +2 for Honeycombs
> How much are they where you get them? Near me they have them but they are $15 a piece which seems alittle bit much. I have seen them for $6 at another store but I only got one when they had them because I didn't know that you needed a group but anyway it later died.


Id love to see them for $6! I got mine for $14, and although I would love a school, I only had the space and money for one. Mine has been fine by itself for about 8 months now, but only comes out for frozen and live food. I imagine they would be more bold in a group.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

jedimasterben said:


> Mine is definitely the leopard ctenopoma:


That's my favorite fish, all time.
My second would be any gourami.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Another favorite is the Sculpin
















Those are mine.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I've just recieved a trio of chlamydogobius eremius: 









Not my fish. Mine have not yet colored up.


----------



## flora (Sep 7, 2008)

I like halfbeaks. The nearest pet store is about 45 minutes away and is in a little rural town.
He sometimes gets the coolest fish! I got one male and 3 females from him about a month ago. They are live bearers. No babies yet. Sorry, no camera,no pictures.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

flora said:


> I like halfbeaks. The nearest pet store is about 45 minutes away and is in a little rural town.
> He sometimes gets the coolest fish! I got one male and 3 females from him about a month ago. They are live bearers. No babies yet. Sorry, no camera,no pictures.


I live in a town like that, but a new LFS opened up about two years ago, and the awesome lady that runs it gets one or two "oddball" fish at a time and has them in the angel show tank in the front of the store. It's where I got the leopard ctenopoma. The only oddball she has left is a small S. American Flounder, he's so cool, but I don't have any sand, I don't think he'd be a good match with everything else in my tank.

I asked for a price on the S.A. leaf fish, hopefully they'll be no more than the ctenopoma was at $10.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

mine would have to be chocolate gourami


----------



## In2wishin (Aug 10, 2011)

Studman0143 said:


> I have only a few links for you.
> 
> I am currently trying to hunt some down for my 29G tank. I really really want some as hardly anybody has them that I know of.
> 
> ...


They are rummynose rasboras, not tetras. I just got some from member *Msjinkzd *today*.* They are cute and tiny. She still has them but few left http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/invertebrates-msjinkzd/146438-available-sale-august-29-2011-a.html


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

In2wishin said:


> They are rummynose rasboras, not tetras. I just got some from member *Msjinkzd *today*.* They are cute and tiny. She still has them but few left http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/invertebrates-msjinkzd/146438-available-sale-august-29-2011-a.html


2 different fish

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/characins/RummyNoseTetra.php

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/cyprinids/RummyNoseRasbora.php


----------



## im2smart4u (Dec 7, 2010)

jaidexl said:


> Ornate Bush Fish (microctenopoma ansorgii)


I love the look of this fish. The fins are both an interesting shape and color. I would love to get some one day. I have never seen them for sale, though, and don't have the space right now anyway.


----------



## In2wishin (Aug 10, 2011)

In2wishin said:


> They are rummynose rasboras, not tetras. I just got some from member *Msjinkzd *today*.* They are cute and tiny. She still has them but few left http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/invertebrates-msjinkzd/146438-available-sale-august-29-2011-a.html





livingword26 said:


> 2 different fish


That's what I just said: the sawbwa the poster is looking for are rasboras, not tetras. 

My favorite not-quite-common fish so far is my sumo loach (Schistura balteata)







not my photo


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

In2wishin said:


> That's what I just said: the sawbwa the poster is looking for are rasboras, not tetras.
> 
> My favorite not-quite-common fish so far is my sumo loach (Schistura balteata)
> [le picture start]http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk315/eclctcmnd/sumo.jpg[le picture end] not my photo


Is he good at sumo wrestling?


----------



## In2wishin (Aug 10, 2011)

jedimasterben said:


> Is he good at sumo wrestling?


Don't know but he is really good at being first to the food


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

DarkMousy said:


> Central mudminnow (_Umbra limi_):


Priceless - I use these as feeders. Pay for shipping and Ill give you more than you know what to do with.


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

gilberti pygmy sunfish








garnderi biassa killfish


----------



## Onenobee (Aug 16, 2011)

allaboutfish said:


> gilberti pygmy sunfish


Nice fish! Ok, where can I get a few of those little fish? Here fishy fishy.....:hihi:


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

Onenobee said:


> Nice fish! Ok, where can I get a few of those little fish? Here fishy fishy.....:hihi:


aquabid or in floridas streams and rivers.


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

Congo potato puffer. Probably not that great in a planted aquarium, but they have unique personalities, and can be kept with other fish if introduced into a already established aquarium, and you keep plenty of minnows around for them to chomp on.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

That potato puffer is one cute fish!  Definitely a oddball!



Onenobee said:


> Nice fish! Ok, where can I get a few of those little fish? Here fishy fishy.....:hihi:


You can get them here.

http://www.zimmermansfish.com/Price.html

My Fav is the Blue Gularis Killiefish. Love Tatias too though! So many awesome fish its hard to choose!


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

robbowal said:


> I would have to say Tulip Eel, was fun to watch him gulp a mouthfull of air and then stand on his tail pretending to be a stem plant.


I used to have a bunch of those - but they were called Hong Kong eels like 10-15 years ago.


----------



## causemisahastheeyes (Feb 28, 2010)

My reticulated hillstream loaches. Super active and cute. And a tank of them in the bathroom means toilet trips take longer!


----------



## dragonsong93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I really like royal clown loaches, never kept any though...too expensive! They get huge tho


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

My favorite odd fish are tiger datnoid... or red asian arowana (some day I would love to have one).


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

n00dl3 said:


> or red asian arowana (some day I would love to have one).


you need to move to canada... lol...

i dont think the USA is EVER going to allow the import on that even tho you got yours from a breed farm.

And ive heard of stories were the fish and wildlife officals comes in and confiscates them.

But +1 on the red asian...


The most odd ball fish i have ever had tho is probably the Epaulette Shark... it was pure comedy watching a shark walk on 4 fins... 
It broke my heart when i had to give it away, because it outgrew my tank.... 
But yeah, the Epaulette Shark is my absolute favorate fish if you ask me.. but its salt water..


----------



## Atprice (Feb 22, 2012)

I can decide I'd say either upside-down cats or banjo cats


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

My two favorite odd balls are:

Four-eyed fish









And Mudskippers


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

n00dl3 said:


> My favorite odd fish are tiger datnoid... or red asian arowana (some day I would love to have one).


+1 to the Red Asian Arowana. It's too bad that they're still not legal here in the States. That's not to say that they're not available here, just very, very expensive and difficult to purchase being a "black market" item.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, they really are pretty. Why are they illegal? They're invasive as all get out?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Bichirs hands down are my favorite.


----------



## foolish1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Definitely the African rope fish


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Calmia22 said:


> Congo potato puffer. Probably not that great in a planted aquarium, but they have unique personalities, and can be kept with other fish if introduced into a already established aquarium, and you keep plenty of minnows around for them to chomp on.


That thing looks like one of my daughters toys lol


----------



## brainwavepc.com (Sep 27, 2011)

+1
I LOVE my congo puffer! I named him Thor. He is incredibly smart and super fun to watch!



Calmia22 said:


> Congo potato puffer. Probably not that great in a planted aquarium, but they have unique personalities, and can be kept with other fish if introduced into a already established aquarium, and you keep plenty of minnows around for them to chomp on.


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

I love my upside down catfish and even though it took me some time to warm up to him.. I love my green spotted puffer.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

... congo potato puffer looks awesome.


----------



## mcaquatic (Apr 26, 2010)

I would have to go with aba aba or fahaka puffer


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow I wrote that about the potato puffer so long ago lol I just got a new one last week he's only 1 3/4" right now, and the most active potato puffer I have ever seen. He won't be getting his own personal planted aquarium, but eventually a 75 gallon. He's only in a 10 right now due to his size. 










Here he is in comparison to my brothers finger. My brother has small hands for a guy btw.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Asian aros are some of my favorites. Finally saw a number of them a few years back and took some pics. Incredible looking fish gliding effortlessly through the water. 

Couple of 8" babies.


















Semi adults in separate tank (600+ gallons). 





















































































































One of their companions.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

^ Those pics are awesome.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

L046 my all time favorite L# I've kept.


----------



## Redneck Badger (Jan 13, 2012)

plantedpufferfreak said:


> betta macrostoma


Me too, I love those. The guy that imports my fish has bred them, he had quite a few pairs when I went down last. beautiful fish. Was seriously considering getting a pair but they are expensive!


----------



## Redneck Badger (Jan 13, 2012)

im2smart4u said:


> I love the look of this fish. The fins are both an interesting shape and color. I would love to get some one day. I have never seen them for sale, though, and don't have the space right now anyway.


Hey.

I saw these fish too, they are wee stunners. I couldnt find any either but I came across this site, no use to me bein in Scotland,lol but seein as your in the states, I thought they might be able to help you when you are ready for buyin them. 

http://www.rehobothaquatics.com/West African stock.htm


----------

